# KP'ers meet on Prince Edward Island, Canada



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

It was my very real pleasure to meet fellow KP'er- Dorothy and her husband Griff for lunch last Wed., in New Glascow, PEI. What a delightful couple who were doing a self driving tour of the Maritime Provinces of Canada. I must say, I think I could arrange a less repetitious route and more complete itinerary, but I was pleased they got to see so much in a relatively short amount of time. The highlight for me was lunch and visit to a local yarn shop. So much fun to meet such nice folks from our neighbour to the south. I think American's and Canadians need to "mingle" more. We are very different, and yet, like all people on this earth- very much the same as well!

With the low Canadian Dollar- it's very inexpensive for American's to head north these days. Anyone wanting suggestions on where to visit, what to see... I'm happy to help! Travel will remain good straight through Canadian Thanksgiving (Oct.) Leaf colors will knock your socks off in mid Oct.! Celtic Colors (highland folk festival of Celtic music) is mid Oct as well in Cape Breton. Coming from the US- take the ferry for a short cruise from Portland, Maine!

To Dotty and Griff- so pleased you have made it home safely, and enjoyed our hospitality. You were a treat to meet and get to know! Let's stay in touch!


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

I am sure your guests had a wonderful time on PEI. There are no more hospitable folks anywhere. I lived there for 5 years back in the 1960's and remember those days with great fondness.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Sounds like a lovely day! Thanks for sharing great photos.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

We've visited PEI many times. Love your island, although I fear a bit of its uniqueness has been lost since the bridge to the mainland was built. Still a beautiful island, however, with friendly people.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

So nice to meet other KPers. I visited you lovely island 10 years ago and loved every minute of my vacation


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Did you make the beautiful sweater that you have on?

It is so nice to meet others in person who you have been chatting with on KP. KP is such a wonderful place to meet others who have something in common.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Fantastic.So pleased you all had a great time together .


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Sounds like a great visit. I spent many vacations camping on PEI and the Maritimes - I adored PEI! 

I loved the salt rising breads on thd Maritimes from those great outdoor hearths - yummy. Such good memories. Also loved the wild lupine on the island!m


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Windmill Knitter said:


> We've visited PEI many times. Love your island, although I fear a bit of its uniqueness has been lost since the bridge to the mainland was built. Still a beautiful island, however, with friendly people.


Oh, you can still come and go on a ferry if you like. It goes to NS, the bridge goes to N.B.. Other than that- same goods, same people, same place!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Did you make the beautiful sweater that you have on?
> 
> It is so nice to meet others in person who you have been chatting with on KP. KP is such a wonderful place to meet others who have something in common.


Dotty did make her lovely sweater- I was envious the whole time!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Gaildh said:


> Sounds like a great visit. I spent many vacations camping on PEI and the Maritimes - I adored PEI!
> 
> I loved the salt rising breads on thd Maritimes from those great outdoor hearths - yummy. Such good memories. Also loved the wild lupine on the island!m


I'm afraid I don't know about the salt rising breads baked on outdoor hearths. Do remember where that was? I'm actually from Nova Scotia, have lived on PEI for 27 years. Now gluten free I'm afraid, so just a little nibble if I find your breads someday! I'm not Celiac- just sensitive.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

cainchar said:


> I'm afraid I don't know about the salt rising breads baked on outdoor hearths. Do remember where that was? I'm actually from Nova Scotia, have lived on PEI for 27 years. Now gluten free I'm afraid, so just a little nibble if I find your breads someday! I'm not Celiac- just sensitive.


We had gone to Gaspe I believe just above New Brunswick many homes had these beautiful beehive hearths in their yards.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

cainchar said:


> Dotty did make her lovely sweater- I was envious the whole time!


You didn't by any chance get the pattern form her lovely sweater :?:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I can see you all had a fantastic time,lovely pictures.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

What fun it must have been. Driving back from NY today, I saw a sign for a yarn shop in Va. and my husband pretended he didn't see it. Will check it out on the computer.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Glad to see KPers getting together. I was so sorry we couldn't find a way to meet last October when we put in to Charlottetown on our Maritime cruise. But I must agree, our weather throughout was absolutely brilliant, the foliage stunning.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Did you make the beautiful sweater that you have on?
> 
> I did make the sweater especially for this trip; however, now that I have worn it a few times, I'm going to make the sleeves a little snugger (just the ribbing) and tighten up the ribbing at the neckline as it seems to droop in front the longer I have it on. I used Sirdar Summer Stripes DK yarn, 60% cotton/40% acrylic that I purchased from Deramores.com along with the pattern, and I also used different color variegated to make a short sleeved sweater. This yarn is just a perfect weight for summer air conditioned rooms and the cooler climate of Atlantic Canada. We left temperatures that were not above 72 F. and returned to 96 F and high humidity. Been home a few days and we're ready to go back. Charlene is a wonderful guide and knows the area. We had such a good lunch with lots of talk, both knitting and otherwise. I am now reading a history of Canada as I have found that my known facts of Canadian history pretty well stop at the French and Indian War.
> 
> ...


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

What? No mention of Anne Shirley?

I was on PEI many years ago and just loved Green Gables and the surrounding area. I'm glad we went there before they built the bridge. I understand PEI is a lot different now.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Willoughby said:


> What? No mention of Anne Shirley?
> 
> I was on PEI many years ago and just loved Green Gables and the surrounding area. I'm glad we went there before they built the bridge. I understand PEI is a lot different now.


For some reason as I was growing up, I completely missed these books. I was a great fan of the Little House books by Laura Ingalls Wilder, but never heard of these until the movie came out in 1985 when my daughters fell in love with the stories, so, no, we didn't spend time looking for Anne. I don't know what PEI was like before the bridge, but it is still one of the most beautiful places I have ever visited - right up there with the drive from San Francisco to Monterrey and some places I've driven in Germany - two that are outstanding to me. We had a wonderful time there and enjoyed every minute with our KP friend, Charlene. We also especially enjoyed St. Andrews by the Sea "down south."


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

I never read the books til I was an adult, probably in my 40's. A friend of my daughters told me about them.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Glad to see KPers getting together. I was so sorry we couldn't find a way to meet last October when we put in to Charlottetown on our Maritime cruise. But I must agree, our weather throughout was absolutely brilliant, the foliage stunning.


I'm sorry too! Next time!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Dcsmith77 said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > Did you make the beautiful sweater that you have on?
> ...


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Willoughby said:


> What? No mention of Anne Shirley?
> 
> I was on PEI many years ago and just loved Green Gables and the surrounding area. I'm glad we went there before they built the bridge. I understand PEI is a lot different now.


I wish people would tell us how PEI has changed since the bridge (other than there are no long hours spent in lines waiting to get on ferries anymore- making day trips to the mainland possible finally.) I can't see it. Anyone wanting the ferry experience can still do so, by coming onto PEI via the ferry from Nova Scotia. Many people choose to come on via ferry, and leave via the bridge (as the bridge is marginally less expensive, and often as if they are headed back to central Canada or the US, it's handier.) You don't have to pay to get here- just to leave ;-)


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

If it was better, it must have been the Garden of Eden!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

FYI all- although I value Lucy Maud Montgomery highly, and I have always loved the "Anne" stories (and her other works such a Lantern Hill etc..I do not however love continually being confronted by red hair braided and sticking out of straw hats. It looses it's charm after a few years. Dotty also was resistant to Green Gables and the cult-like following of some. SO- we enjoyed the natural beauty of the Island instead. Our time was (regrettably) very short, and we wanted to make the most of it. Had either of us had young children along- we'd likely have made different choices.


----------

